# abondoned eggs



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all I have a few pairs of tiels laying eggs. One. Of the pairs abandoned their eggs a few nights ago. So I fostered the eggs to another pair wich eggs were early embrio deaths. The fist egg were supposed to hatch 2 days ago and the second today. They are still alive meaning movement. When will these eggs hatch?


----------



## Janette (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi If you see movement with in the eggs. then it will be any day soon or hrs. When the eggs are discoloured on the outside then they will be DIS. Fingers crossed you will hear tiny little baby chirps within hrs.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Have the air cells tilted yet. If they have and you can see a pip mark it could be any time from now that they hatch or a couple of days.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there yes egg ones aircell is tipped. But not egg 2 and no pip marks stil movement I can also see in both of the eggs that the veins is turning orange.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all today is day 21 for egg#1 to hatch and say 19 for egg#2 the movement in the eggs is slowing down. There is still some movment but not a lot. Egg#3 should hatch tomorrow also still movment and the egg #4 should hatch on the 17th also still movment in the egg.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

If the aircell has tilted but there are no pip marks yet they could just be getting ready to pip, most eggs I think hatch at around 18 days but some can hatch around 22 I think, it varies depending on things like temperature and other conditions.

Hopefully they will pip or hatch soon, I'm not sure what to think about the not as much movement though, hope some one can help more


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

How has your other little chick that had the crop issues been doing?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

I contacted a petshop near me that knows breeders that handrears baby tiels, took the baby to the shop and they gave the baby to the experienced handrearer. It was hard to do, but I thought rather give the baby a chance with someone that's experienced in handrearing.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry you ended having to give him to a breeder it would have been really hard but you definately did the right thing, the little guy was lucky to have you looking after him though.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Egg#2 pipped during the night but still nothing from egg#1


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Is there any movement in egg #1 still and has the air cell tilted yet? great news for #2 though hopefully you'll have a cute little chick sometime in the next couple of days


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Egg#1 and #2 are chirping loudly. Egg #3 has pipped and egg 4 should pip tomorrow


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

*hatchlings*

Hi all an update on the eggs egg #1 hatced but the chick did not survive. Egg#2 #3 #4 all hatched a day apart. Egg 4 hatced this afternoon here are a pic of the 3 hatchlings


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, my! You're so lucky!
Good luck. Eager to see more pictures as they grow up.


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh they are so sweet. Thank you for sharing the picture earl:


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

*abnormal hatchling*

Hi all thanks yes the babies are beautiful I will post some pics tomorrow. I have 2 new hatchlings hatched today. They were stuck to their shells and membranes so I assisted. I am very glad I did as the were also dehydrated. But one of the new hatchlings seems to be very abnormal. It looks like the baby can only use one wing. The feet are sort of white and I don't think the baby can move. Why would that be?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all I forgot to take pic ill take some in a bit. Why would the parents be nipping the babie tip wings and beaks. I have five babies with this pair and they keep nipping the smaller ones. Why is that?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

*thinking about moving the chicks for handfeeding*

Hi all here are the 3 chicks 13 days 12 days and 11 days. I am thinking about taking the chicks for handfeeding. But I need to make a brooder first. I have an homemade incubator that I made a while back. I am thinking of using it as a brooder. I have bought a reptilian foil heat pad. And am thinking of using it for the brooder. I have read online about taking a fish tank and using that as a brooder but the tank I have is too big. Any suggestions and advice is very welcome.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A ten gallon tank is commonly used. What is the incubator made of? If it can maintain the temperature it should work well. Have you thought about co-parenting instead of out-right handfeeding? With co-parenting you feed the babies first thing in the morning and at night while the parents handle them the rest of the time. This way they are friendly but still get the good stuff from the parents as well.


----------

